# In death, there is life.



## Sally Higgins

Hi, asking for a friend who'd like to say "In death there is life" in Latin.
Any ideas please?
I've looked at a similar post and got this?
"Vita aeterna (etiam) in morte"
Thanks


----------



## cos83

I think It could Be: in morte invenimus vitam. It could sound good. Or: post mortem


----------



## Scholiast

Hello Sally, and a hearty welcome to this lovely Forum

One of the wonderful things about Latin is its capacity for epigrammatic pungency and brevity.

My suggestion: _e morte vita_ ('From death [comes] life').

Σ


----------



## Sally Higgins

Thank you both, I like the brevity of the second one. I will pass them on!


----------



## Sally Higgins

Hi, slight tweak, apparently the quote was actually 'in death there is light'. Please could you suggest anything? Thanks


----------



## Scholiast

Hi Sally

Then you might want to try

_e morte lux
_
Σ


----------



## Sally Higgins

Fantastic, thank you


----------



## Penyafort

But 'from death (comes) light' is not exactly the same as 'in death (there is) light'. I personally don't see anything wrong here in using _in_: *In morte lux*. After all, we've got things like _In vino veritas _or _Media vita in morte sumus_.

Not that _e morte lux _doesn't sound fine too as a quote. As Scholiast mentions, the capacity of Latin for conciseness is wonderful.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more

Nothing wrong, as Penyafort says, with _in morte lux_. Or even _per mortem lux_. But I am beginning to wonder whether we might be privy to more detail about the context and reference of the OP's deliberations with her friend.

Σ


----------

